#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Autodesk - Autocad: Δεν εμφανίζονται οι συντεταγμένες κάτω δεξιά σε AUTOCAD 2015 LT

## GIWRGOSPR

Καλησπερα συναδελφοι,εχω προβλημα,δεν εμφανιζονται οι συντεταγμενες  στο autocad κατω δεξια ,ξερετε καποια εντολη να τις εμφανισω???????

----------


## ISMINI_82

Στην μπαρα που βρισκονται τα εικονιδια snap , grid κτλ κανεις δεξι κλικ και επιλεγεις το "cursor coordinate values"

----------

